

Join us. Insert your professional profile. It's free. - convertor

Are you a web developer, web designer, graphics designer, coder or content creator? Forget Elance or Guru.<p><pre><code>    * Use full power of Wordpress, XHTML and CSS
    * Create your professional profile
    * Describe your services in detail
    * Link to your portfolio images or screencasts
    * Insert your references, prices and other conditions.

</code></pre>
Profiles are strictly moderated and published
after administrator's approval.<p>Join our open community at <a href="http://www.profiplex.com" rel="nofollow">http://www.profiplex.com</a>
======
brlewis
How much spamming experience is required to join?

~~~
german
Not as much as this guy has eh?

